# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΚΑΡΚΙΝΙΚΟΙ ΔΕΙΚΤΕΣ-ΥΠΟΧΟΝΔΡΙΟΣ??

## johny

καλησπερα παιδια και παλι,ειμαι 24 χρονων οπως σας εχω ξαναγραψει και πασχω απο ακατασχεστη νοσοφοβια με εμφαση στον καρκινο το τελευταιο διαστημα.τα τσεκαπ που κανω καθε χρονο ειναι,κλινικη εξεταση απο ιατρο,αιματολογικες,βιοχημ ικες,ουρολογικες,υπερηχογρ αφηματα,τριπλεξ καρδιας κτλ.ολα ειναι φυσιολογικα μεχρι στιγμης δοξα το θεο.το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι αυτον τον καιρο δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω με τιποτα,ειμαι πεπεισμενος οτι θα αναπτυξω ογκο,καρκινο κτλ(και μονο στην λεξη καρκινος με πιανει κρυυυοοοος ιδρωτας).ετσι λοιπον σκεφτομαι να κανω ακομα μια εξεταση αιματος οπου ειναι πιο εξειδικευμενη,δηλαδη μετριουνται καμια 10αρια δεικτες που αφορουν συγκεκριμενους καρκινους.ακομα και psa για τον καρκινο του προστατη σκεφτομαι παροτι αφορα αντρες ανω των 50-60 χρονων(το ανεφερα στον ουρολογο μου και μονο που δε με πεταξε εξω με τις κλωτσιες-καλοπροαιρετα βεβαια).ποια ειναι η δικη σας συμβουλη?εχει κανει κανεις κατι τοσο εξειδικευμενο?ειμαι παραλογος,υποχονδριος η πρεπει να κανω αυτες τις εξετασεις?επισης φοβαμαι μην παθουν τιποτα οι συγγενεις κ οι φιλοι μου.η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι σιγουρα απαραιτητη το ξερω.συμβουλευτε με παιδια...δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω,ειμαι με ζαναξ καθε μερα.αν καποιο παιδι που εχει περασει παρομοια φαση με μενα και ειναι απο αθηνα,ας επικοινωνισει μαζι μου αν θελει να τα πουμε απο κοντα,θελω να ακουσω γνωμες κ συμβουλες κ να μιλησω σε εναν παθοντα σαν κ εμενα,ειναι κατι που πιστευω θα με ανακουφισει με το να μοιραστω πραγματα με αλλο ατομο που εχει περασει η περναει καταστασεις οπως εγω τωρα

----------


## Θεοφανία

σε γιατρό για την περιπτωση σου, (ψυχιατρο/ψυχολογο), έχεις πάει?
γιατι απ ότι καταλαβαινω μονο ογκολογους εχεις στο μυαλο σου....

----------


## johny

οπως το ειπες θεοφανια,σκεφτομαι απο αυριο να παω μεχρι και σε εναν ιδιωτη χειρουργο ογκολογο για να τον ρωτησω καποια πραγματα,να μου πει τι αλλες εξετασεις χρειαζεται να κανω για την ηλικια μου κτλ κτλ....οπως καταλαβαινεις τα πραγματα ειναι σοβαρα για μενα σε ψυχολογικο επιπεδο και το αντιλαμβανομαι.κανεις δεν με εχει παρει χαμπαρι απο την οικογενεια η απ τους φιλους αλλα απο μεσα μου ειμαι χαλια,εχω συνεχεια σκεψεις για καρκινους,μεχρι και να ουρησω φοβαμαι καποιες φορες μην τυχον και βγαλω αιμα,οποιοσδηποτε πονος στο σωμα μου αμεσως τον μεταφραζω σε καρκινο.ψυχολογο βρηκα,εκλεισα ραντεβου μεσα στη βδομαδα.η φαση που περναω απαιτει εκτος απο ψυχολογο κ ψυχιατρο?

----------


## Θεοφανία

δεν ειμαι γιατρός για να σου πω τι χρειάζεσαι.....:)
από την εμπειρια μου όμως εδώ μέσα, (και διαβάζοντας δεκάδες ιστορίες νοσοφοβικών), έχω διαπιστώσει πως όλοι πάνε σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους γιατρούς εκτός από τον κατάλληλο, όπως είναι πχ ένας ψυχολόγος ή ένας ψυχίατρος.
Προφανώς είναι τόσο μεγάλος ο φόβος της εκάστοτε νόσου που δεν σου αφήνει περιθώριο να έρθεις σε επαφή με το πραγματικό πρόβλημα που είναι η νοσοφοβία σου.
δυστυχώς όμως καλέ μου, σε όσους ογκολόγους και αν πας, ακόμη και ο ίδιος ο Θεός να κατέβει και να σου πει πως δεν έχεις τίποτα και θα ζήσεις εκατό χιλιάδες χρόνια, η ταλαιπωρία σου δεν θα σταματήσει γιατί προκύπτει μέσα από αυτό που υποφέρεις: τη νοσοφοβία.
Τι κάνεις λοιπόν? Φόκους στο πραγματικο πρόβλημα και στον γιατρό που θα σε βοηθήσει.
το ραντεβού για την άλλη εβδομάδα το βλέπω πολύ μακριά, μέχρι τότε θα έχεις περάσει όλο τον ιατρικό σύλλογο και θα έχεις φρικάρει που δεν βρίσκεις πως έχεις τίποτα.

----------


## johny

συμφωνω και το ξερω οτι εχω προβλημα σοβαρο,το εγραψα αλλωστε κ πιο πανω,εδω και δυο εβδομαδες περιπου εγινε το "μπαμ" με αυτη τη νοσοφοβια..την προηγουμενη βδομαδα να σκεφτεις οτι εδωσα γυρω στα 400 ευρω σε γιατρους καποιων ειδικοτητων για καποια πονακια που ειχα σε καποια μερη του σωματος μου.να σου κανω μια ερωτηση αν ξερεις,ο ψυχολογος με ποιον τροπο θα σε βοηθησει να καταπολεμησεις την νοσοφοβια?

----------


## Θεοφανία

ο ογκολόγος με ποιον τρόπο θα αντιμετωπίσει τον καρκίνο?

----------


## johny

μαλλον δεν την εθεσα σωστα τη ερωτηση..δεν ρωταω τι πρακτικες θα ασκησει ο ψυχολογος ωστε να σε θεραπευσει.ρωταω στο ''που'' θα προσπαθησει να σε οδηγησει?χωρις να εχω εμπειρια απο ψυχολογους πιστευω οτι σε βαζουν να του πεις πραγματα απ τη ζωη σου,θα σε συμβουλεψουν για καποια αλλα πραγματα,θα προσπαθησουν να δουν αν εχει καποιο υποβαθρο αυτη η νοσοφοβια κτλ...ωραια ολα αυτα θεωρητικα.αλλα σε τι αποβλεπουν?θα με κανουν να διαχειριζομαι τις καταστασεις αγχους καλυτερα?αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι πολυ πολυ φοβαμαι οτι η νοσοφοβια δυσκολα ξεπερνιεται,αν καποιος εχει αγχος για την υγεια του μαλλον θα τον σντροφευει για ολη του τη ζωη και συνεχως θα ψαχνεται και αν κρινω και απο ενα αλλο παιδι εδω στο φορουμ,ο οποιος γραφει οτι ειναι 40 χρονων τωρα και οτι απο τα 19 του υποφερει απο αρρυθμιες και οτι φοβαται πως μπορει να μεινει στον τοπο.δεν ειμαι ειδικος,μακαρι να βρω βοηθεια στον ψυχολογο γιατι δεν την παλευω αυτο το διαστημα.ευχαριστω εσενα που μου κρατησες παρεα αυτη την ωρα,που συζητησαμε και καπως ξεφυγε το μυαλο μου απο ασχημες σκεψεις

----------


## johny

να συμπληρωσω πως την προηγουμενη βδομαδα πριν παω στους ιατρους,εκανα διαγνωση μεσα απ το ιντερνετ και απεφανθηκα πως ημουν καρκινοπαθης,αποτελεσμα ηταν να εχω αναγουλες,να μην εχω ορεξη να φαω, και γενικα σερνομουν,ημουν σαν ζομπι,δεν ηθελα να σηκωθω απ το κρεβατι,καθομουν βρωμικος με τις τσιμπλες στα ματια απ τον υπνο,οι αναγουλες που ειχα με οδηγουσαν στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι αποτελεσμα του καρκινου,βεβαια καθως επερνα το ζαναχ μου εφευγαν,πραγμα που σημαινει οτι ηταν καθαρα ψυχοσωματικο φαινομενο.απο εχθες και αφου εβαλα το μυαλο μου να δουλεψει λιγο και μετα τους ιατρους που με κοιταξαν ειμαι καπως καλυτερα,οι αναγουλες δεν υπαρχουν,εφαγα οτι βρηκα μπροστα μου χθες κ σημερα και γενικα ειμαι σε καπως καλυτερη φαση.

----------


## johny

αν καποιος περναει φαση νοσοφοβιας παιδια,μακρια απ το ιντερνετ,θα διαβασει για εκατονταδες ασθενειες και θα νομισει οτι εχει καποιες απ αυτες η ολες,θα διαβασει για συμπτωματα τα οποια σιγουρα θα τα εχει,τα οποια ομως δε θα ειναι αποτελεσμα καποιας αρρωστιας αλλα λογω ψυχωσωματικων φαινομενων και λογω της συγχισης του.θα σας πω δικο μου παραδειγμα,ψαχουλευοντας επεσα πανω σε καποια μορφη ογκου οπου τα συμπτωματα ηταν δυσπνοια,γενικοτερη κουραση-καταπονηση οργανισμου,πονος στα κοκκαλα,αναγουλες,εφιδρωση ...διαβαζοντας αυτα τα συμπτωματα εκανα τη δικη μου ιατρικη γνωματευση πως σιγουρα εχω καρκινο καθως για δυο-τρεις μερες ειχα αυτα ακριβως τα συμπτωματα.αλλα για σκεφτειτε ποσες φορες στη ζωη μας εχουμε παρομοια συμπτωματα και ακομα περισσοτερο οταν τα περισσοτερα απ αυτα ειναι ψυχοσωματικης φυσεως.οποτε οι νοσοφοβικοι μακρια απ το ιντερνετ για θεματα υγειας κ ανακριβεις διαγνωσεις.οτι προβληματισμο εχουμε,οποιον πονο στον αρμοδιο ιατρο..

----------


## oneofthosedays

johny καλημερα!! ολα αυτα που λες μου ειναι τοοοοσοοοο μα τοοοσοοοο γνωριμα....!αρχικα ρωτησες που θα σε οδηγησει ο ψυχολογος...ο ψυχολογος θα σε βοηθησει να βρειις απο που πηγαζει ολος αυτος ο φοβος ,και τι τον προκαλεσε,το βαθυτερο αιτιο ολου αυτου που περνας.φυσικα δεν ειναι μαγος θα πρεπει και εσυ να εισαι θετικος στην ιδεα της ψυχοθεραπειας και να να εισαι ειλικρινης απολυτα,επισης χρειαζεται και να βρεισ τον καταλληλο ψυχολογο,γιατι πολλες φορες δεν ταιριαζουμε με ολουσ,και ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο.τωρα οσον αφορα ολα τα υπολοιπα...εμενα ολα αυτα ξεκινησασν πριν 3 χρονια οταν ενα πολυ αγαπημενο μου προσωπο αρρωστησε απο ογκο και εφυγε....μετα απο ενα ωραιο ξενυχτι που ειχαμε με την παρεα μου,ξυπναω μεσα στον πανικο...δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω και νομιζα πωσ πεθαινα..παω στην τουαλετα κανω εμετο και ξαλαφρωνω και ετσι μετα απο αρκετη ωρα ηρεμησα και κοιμηθηκα...απο την επομενη αρχισε ο εφιαλτης...ζαλαδες,φοβιες,κ αματα...περιεργα πραγματα πολυ!...εφυγα απο το μερος που σπουδαζω γυρισα σπιτι και αρχισα τραβολογωντασ τη μανα μου να γυριζουμε καθε γιατρο καθε ειδικοτητας...και αφου ειδα οτι δεν εχω τπτ..τουσ ανακοινωνω πωσ θελω αξονικη γτ ειμαι σιγουρη πωσ κτ εχω στο κεφαλι...ο γιατρος με εβρισε αλλα αναγαστηκε να μου κανει...φυσικα δεν ειχα τπτ..ε μετα πηγα σε ψυχολογο και μου εξηγησε περι κρισεων πανικου και τα συναφη...πρεπει να σκεφτεις λογικα...μα ολες οι εξετασεις ειναι τελειες αρα δεν εχεις τπτ το οργανικο εισαι υγιεστατος και θα εισαι για πολλα χρονια ακομα..πηγαινε σε ενα ψυχολογο θα σε βοηθησει πολυ να καταλαβεις την περιπτωση σου και να την αντιμετωπιζεις...δε σου λεω πωσ θα το ξεπερασεις απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη,θελει κοπο και προσωπικη προσπαθεια(ΟΧΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ),θελει ψυχοθεαπεια και συζητηση με οποιον μπορει να σε κανει να νιωθεις ομορφα,ανετα και ασφαλης..εγω ακομη εχω τετοιες φοβιες καποιες φορεσ εντονεσ,καποιεσ φορεσ ερχονται σπανια,το σιγουρο ειναι πωσ η ζωη μου εχει αλλαξει..και αυτο δεν ειναι κακο...μεσα απο ολα αυτα,εμαθα τα ορια μου ,εμαθα καλυτερα τον εαυτο μου,και το βασικο εγινα τοσο δυνατη που πλεον οχι μονο αντιμετωπιζω της φοβιες αλλα με το που εμφανιζονατι τισ διωχνω..θα καταλαβεις ποση δουλεια χρειαζεται για να το καταφερεισ αυτο..και τελος μακριαααα πο το ιντερνετ...υπαρχουν τοοοσεσ πολλεσ αρρωστιες που εχουν πολλα κοινα συμπτωματα και να ξερεις πωσ τα συμπτωματα των κρισεων πανικου και του αγχουσ ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια με διαφορες αρρωστιες...για αυτο νομιζουμε πωσ πεθαινουμε απο καρδια,εγκεφαλικο,καρκινο η οτιδηποτε αλλο μπορει να μασ κολλησει στο μυαλο...Αλα παρτο εγωιστικα το θεμα..ειμαστε νεα παιδια,εχουμε ολη τη ζωη μπροστα μας,εχουμε να δουμε και να κανουμε πολλα ,δεν θα μασ στερησει μια μαλακια(γτ περι μαλακιας προκειται)να χαρουμε τη ζωη μας ουτε να την περασουμε μεσ στο φοβο...και εγω στις αρχες επαιρνα αταραξ για αν ηρεμω και να κοιμαμαι τα βραδια ενα πολυ ελαφρυ αγχολιτικο ειναι,αλλα το εκοψα μονη μου,ολα στο μυαλο μασ ειναι ολα μπορουμε να τα καταφερουμε,αρκει να θελουμε να ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι...αυτο βαλε στοχο και θα τα καταφερεισ απλα δωσε χρονο στν εαυτο σου και υπομονη...μακαρι να ημουν αθηνα να τα λεγαμε κιολας απο κοντα..αλλα ειμαι μακρια..σορυ για το κατεβατο αλλα πιστευω πως οταν ακους πως και αλλοι εχουν τις ιδιες εμπειριες μεσενα,παιρνεις θαρρος και ανακουφιζεσαι...εγω ετσι νιωθω οταν μπαινω στο φορουμ...ελπιζω να μασ ακουσεισ εμασ του εμπειρουσ πλεον χιχιχιχι :P και να παρεις μπρος...πειμενω νεα...:)

----------


## nasia80

Καλημερα!Ανηκω στην ιδια κατηγορια με εσενα , μονο που εμενα η αγαπημενη μου ασθενεια ειναι η σκλυρηνση κατα πλακας.Φυσικα μεσα απο το internet ανακαλυψα οτι εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα!Μουδιαζω στο προσωπο , στα ακρα , εχω μικρα τιναγματακια στους μυες μου , ζαλιζομαι , νιωθω κουραση και αρκετα αλλα.Ο νευρολογος που επισκευτηκα μου ειπε πως θα μου κανει μαγνητικη για να μου φυγει η ιδεα , για να παψω να ασχολουμαι μια κι εξω.Απο την μια να σου πω ,ανακουφιζομαι με την ιδεα πως θα μαθω επιτελους τι εχω και απο την αλλη φοβαμαι τι θα ειναι αυτο!Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω ακριβως τι να σε συμβουλεψω , απλα σου γραφω για να ξερεις πως δεν εισαι μονος που υποφερει απο τετοιες σκεψεις.Σιγουρα το internrt ειναι οτι χειροτερο και το ξερω κι εγω , απο την αλλη ,καθε φορα που νιωθω ενα συμπτωμα , μπαινω και ψαχνω για να επιβεβαιωσω οτι αυτα που νιωθω ειναι συμπτωματα Σ.Κ.Π και μετα παθαινω πανικο , χαλαει η διαθεση μου , εχω νευρα και δεν θελω να βγω απο το σπιτι.Ισως θα ηταν καλυτερο για εσενα , να κανεις μια εξιδικευμενη εξεταση (δεν ξερω αν η μαγνητικη ειναι καταλληλη) για να δεις πως δεν εχεις τιποτα και να ηρεμησεις.Εγω σε μεγαλο βαθμο εχω εναποθεσει εκει τις ελπιδες μου κι απο εκει κι επειτα πιστευω πως η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι η μονη λυση.Αυτο το πραγμα δεν σε αφηνει να ζησεις , να χαρεις τη ζωη σου και να την συνεχισεις κι εγω τουλαχιστον εχω χασει πολυ χρονο για να ασχολουμαι μονο με αυτο το θεμα....

----------


## Fleur

Γεια σας παιδάκια!!! Εδω οι καλές ασθένειες. Ξεκινησε με φοβια για ΣΚΠ, μαγνητικές κλπ, και μετα κλασσικα διαφορους καρκινους. Εκανα πολλες πολλες εξετασεις πολλά πολλά έξοδα. Και για να ξεκολλήσεις johny σπανια οι καρκινικοι δείκτες εχουν διαγνωστικό χαρακτήρα, τους χρησιμοποιούν σε ήδη καρκινοπαθής για να δουν οι γιατροί αν έχουν μεταστάσεις. Ποιος ο λόγος να πας σε ογκολόγο από τη στιγμή που οι εξετασεις αιματος κλπ ειναι καλές;;; Δεν σου μιλαω αποστασιοποιημενα, σου μιλαω σαν ενας ανθρωπος που υπεφερε (και ακομη σε λιγοτερο βαθμο έχει τις εμμονες του).
Πως το παλεψα;;; ladose,λεξοτανιλ με παρακολούθηση νευρολόγου, ψυχοθεραπεια 1 φορα την εβδομαδα και πολύ γυμναστήριο....δοκιμασε και δεν θα χασεις και κατι ακομα...βοηθησε τον εαυτό σου γιατι θαύματα δεν γίνονται μονα τους..

----------


## johny

> Γεια σας παιδάκια!!! Εδω οι καλές ασθένειες. Ξεκινησε με φοβια για ΣΚΠ, μαγνητικές κλπ, και μετα κλασσικα διαφορους καρκινους. Εκανα πολλες πολλες εξετασεις πολλά πολλά έξοδα. Και για να ξεκολλήσεις johny σπανια οι καρκινικοι δείκτες εχουν διαγνωστικό χαρακτήρα, τους χρησιμοποιούν σε ήδη καρκινοπαθής για να δουν οι γιατροί αν έχουν μεταστάσεις. Ποιος ο λόγος να πας σε ογκολόγο από τη στιγμή που οι εξετασεις αιματος κλπ ειναι καλές;;; Δεν σου μιλαω αποστασιοποιημενα, σου μιλαω σαν ενας ανθρωπος που υπεφερε (και ακομη σε λιγοτερο βαθμο έχει τις εμμονες του).
> Πως το παλεψα;;; ladose,λεξοτανιλ με παρακολούθηση νευρολόγου, ψυχοθεραπεια 1 φορα την εβδομαδα και πολύ γυμναστήριο....δοκιμασε και δεν θα χασεις και κατι ακομα...βοηθησε τον εαυτό σου γιατι θαύματα δεν γίνονται μονα τους..


μαζι με γυμναστικη που κανω εδω και χρονια θα πλακωθω και στο μπροκολο απο αυριο,γνωστο για τις αντικαρκινικες του ιδιοτητες...με βλεπω να κατεβαζω τα κοτσανια δεκα δεκα

----------


## Αόρατος...

Aπ΄ότι καταλαβαίνω, σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενά σου, είσαι υγιέστατος. Μάλλον ψυχολόγο χρειάζεσαι..

----------


## johny

> Aπ΄ότι καταλαβαίνω, σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενά σου, είσαι υγιέστατος. Μάλλον ψυχολόγο χρειάζεσαι..


δοξα το θεο προς το παρων..αλλα ως ποτε?,αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι που με τριγυριζουν.οτι χρειαζομαι ψυχολογο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο,δεν μπορω με αυτη τη νοσοφοβια,τωρα που σας γραφω παλι με επιασε.θα χτυπησω ενα ζαναξ

----------


## Fleur

παιδιά δυστυχώς μπαίνει η ανοιξη και κάθε αλλαγή εποχής επηρρεαζει την ψυχολογία. Εγω ας πουμε εδω και δυο βραδια ιδρωνω στον υπνο μου και σκεφτομαι τι να εχω....

----------


## claire

μήπως σου πέφτει βαρύ το πάπλωμα? έχει βάλει λίγη ζέστη τις τελευταίες μέρες!

----------


## Fleur

το πιο πιθανό είναι αυτό claire αλλά ξέρεις...πρώτα σκεφτηκα τα χειρότερα!!!

----------


## Georg.87

Καλημέρα Johny!
Είμαι στα εικοσιπέντε και αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα!
Μια συμβουλή και μοναδική συμβουλή που θέλω να σου δώσω,είναι ''Μακριά από το διαδίκτυο για αναζήτηση συμπτωμάτων'' και ΖΗΣΕ όσο καλύτερα μπορείς!
Θα καταλάβεις το λάθος σου και θα διαπιστώσεις πως έχεις χάσει ένα πολύτιμο κομμάτι της ζωής σου.
Σε παρακαλώ φίλε μου ξέχασε τα όλα!Στεναχωριέμαι αφάνταστα όταν νιώθω άτομα να βιώνουν παρόμοια συναισθήματα με αυτά τα οποία κατέστρεψαν τα καλύτερα χρόνια της ζωής μου!
Σε παρακαλώ πολύ φίλε! :) :)

----------

